# Are People Actually Paying $5K+ For A Klon, Why?



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Seriously crazy prices for Klons. They are not that great a pedal.

I see them for sale for huge money. I thought the plot was lost at $2K.

Thoughts?


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Even the newest ones are going for that price. He makes 1 or 2 at a time and puts them on eBay and they still fetch over 4k us.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I'm glad that I'm not a pedal guy.
I watched a few review vids and I can't see the attraction for that amount of money.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

They don’t really go for that regularly, $2500 ish give or take depending on the day for a silver Klon is about average.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

That's kind of like asking why a 50s Fender or Gibson is so expensive.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Okay Player said:


> That's kind of like asking why a 50s Fender or Gibson is so expensive.


True, but at least you can _make music_ with them. I'm not a pedal guy but imagine any piece of music made using _just_ a Klon would sound like shit.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

StevieMac said:


> True, but at least you can _make music_ with them. I'm not a pedal guy but imagine any piece of music made using _just_ a Klon would sound like shit.


We can change the analogy to "60s amps" if that helps. People pay a premium to be able to say they have the "real deal" whether that's worth the money is up to the individual but there's no reason to pretend it's a mystery.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Found on JHS pedals show just last week... Still making them, these are brand new in US dollars


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

The only reason is for investment. I bought a Klon from bill in 2008 for ~$350. It’s value has risen 10x since then. If you think the prices can still go up then buy one. It’s more fun than an RRSP. Personally I can’t see the prices climbing that much more...


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

I sold one about a year ago. Silver non-horsie. Took me probably 3 months to get $2700 CAD on Reverb. After fees it was right around $2500. Not bad, I’d bought it in NYC in 2011 for $700. Whether you like the sound of them or not is totally personally (I like them but they aren’t my favourite boost/drive) but it is true that even the best clones are missing a little something. Now, there are some great Klon based pedals that don’t claim to be exact copies, but slightly tweaked versions. The Mythos Mjolnir is one of those - and I prefer it over the Klon that I had.

Remember, asking prices are very different from selling prices. We never see the final negotiated price.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

TimH said:


> The only reason is for investment. I bought a Klon from bill in 2008 for ~$350. It’s value has risen 10x since then. If you think the prices can still go up then buy one. It’s more fun than an RRSP. Personally I can’t see the prices climbing that much more...


Do you still own it?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The only money Bill ever made off the originals, for the first 15 years or so, was when he sold them to folks like TimH. All inflated E-bay prices were speculators. It's a damn fine pedal...for $350. But every dollar above that is simply hype.

That said, Bill is not an engineer, and has only had the one product. So if he feels that it's about damn time HE made a little coin, instead of it all going to the speculators, more power to him. For all we know, when the long-time custmers like the Joe Perrys and Warren Haynes of the world ask Bill for one, he may be charging _them_ the $350, and happily soak the E-Bay "hangers-on" for more. I don't know any of this, I'm just riffing based on my extended contact with Bill.

Some folks, with more money than sense, feel they HAVE to have "nothing but the best".


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I would say the same about Dumble amps.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm not complaining he is selling them for high prices. Just pointing it out. He puts them on ebay at 350 and the bidding wars start. JHS just did a special on the Klon and all the Klon clones, and showed you that it is totally ridiculous to pay that kind of money for a pedal when 90% of the clones can do it just as well. The majority thinks that is bullshit because they think the clone of the Klon should have the same knob positions as the Klon. If the Klon has all 3 knobs at 1 o'clock and the clone has all 3 knobs at 1 o'clock they should sound identical. Which is stupid given the tolerance on pots these days. The JHS video proves you can get the Klon sound with almost any clone


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

numb41 said:


> Do you still own it?


No. I sold it and made $200 back in 2009. Not a wise choice in retrospect although it felt good at the time 🤣


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

On the originals, Bill used high-quality larger pots, and not the smaller ones obliged by smaller-footprint clones and work-alikes. My own experience is that the larger the diameter of the pot, the better the wiper, and the more consistent the correspondence between wiper position and resistance value/setting. When Bill sent me two ungooped boards, I was pleased to find that setting the controls to the exact same position on board A and B yielded the identical tones and levels. The smaller Alpha pots one finds on mini and submini pedals (i.e., 1590B and 1590A style Hammond enclosures) are fine. They may have a somewhat shorter working lifespan, and won't get you the same sound for the same control position, but they work, they fit, and they're inexpensive.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

TimH said:


> No. I sold it and made $200 back in 2009. Not a wise choice in retrospect although it felt good at the time 🤣


couple of locals still have their originals from 07 or 08, I think they’re just the silver ones. One of the guys talks about how he worked on a road crew all summer to afford it. Not so bad now


----------



## bluehugh2 (Mar 10, 2006)

I had a real Klon early on, a KTR recently (which Bill says sounds exactly like the original...)
But I have 2 of these ... both under $400 CAD... playing the real Klon game is like coin collecting/trading. And some folks like to do that.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Ok so at this point in the life of this product and it being worth big dollars...are there now fakes? Must be. Chlon? I sure hope they're obvious to spot.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

I paid like $250 for an archer ikon and then $98 duties lol...

It’s a piece of shit.
I can only imagine how I would feel if I paid $2000 for a Klon that makes all of my $3000+ amps sound like a Vox AC4TV


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

tomee2 said:


> Ok so at this point in the life of this product and it being worth big dollars...are there now fakes? Must be.


There are.



tomee2 said:


> I sure hope they're obvious to spot.


They are not.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I went through a Klone phase, but now I am all better.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Plenty of Klones in Star Wars !!!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

On word--Hype.


----------



## bluehugh2 (Mar 10, 2006)

The nice thing about Klons or viariants is that they “play well with others” - other overdrives, Etc. Because they convert internally to 18v... Klon users know you use the Output control liberally and the Gain control most sparingly. If you run the gain much past 1/4 or 1/3 it’s all bad! (Imho) some even run the Gain a “0”


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Then there's the high frequency tone generated by some sort of issue between the klon(es) and digital pedals


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

People who have the cash are just renting them for pretty much $0/month. 

Buy for $2k, sell for $2k....$0 

I bet you people lose more money moving around boss dd3 pedals. Who's smarter?

Seriously though... people are so busy steeping in their own crusty bullshit that they just can't see it.

I can't remember what I paid for my silver klon, but I think it was $0 after all was said and done. Is that a good price for an overdrive pedal?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

It's musical chairs and someone's gonna get stuck without a seat someday. Unless you believe the price / hype is sustainable.

I was never personally a fan of them --- too big for a single drive on a pedalboard. I tried a few of the smaller Klones and they were OK. I think a player's hands has more tonal difference than at least some of the better Klones out there. YMMV

There are Chinese Klones (obviously a nod to the original, but smaller and much cheaper) and Chinese Chlons. Don't know why someone would want a pedal that looks more correct but is probably more expensive and worse inside than the Klones. "It is far better to look fabulous than be fabulous."


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

There is also the difference between playing in your home studio and cranked on stage with bass, drums and other instruments. The pros that use the Klon are usually loud rockers. Maybe it has magic in that context that isn't as apparent in the home / studio environment?


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

player99 said:


> There is also the difference between playing in your home studio and cranked on stage with bass, drums and other instruments. The pros that use the Klon are usually loud rockers. Maybe it has magic in that context that isn't as apparent in the home / studio environment?


You’re way over thinking this, bottom line is who gives a fuck. If you want it and have the disposable income then buy it. If you think it’s overpriced, don’t buy it. At the end of the day though your opinion doesn’t much matter. The market is controlled by demand and I guess enough people have the spare cash that it is what it is. Fair market value = whatever the fuck the majority of consumers are willing to pay.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I had a RYRA klone for a while, they're supposedly close and it wasn't for me.

I don't blame Bill for throwing the odd one up for market value, more power to him.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Chitmo said:


> You’re way over thinking this, bottom line is who gives a fuck. If you want it and have the disposable income then buy it. If you think it’s overpriced, don’t buy it. At the end of the day though your opinion doesn’t much matter. The market is controlled by demand and I guess enough people have the spare cash that it is what it is. Fair market value = whatever the fuck the majority of consumers are willing to pay.


I have 2 Aluminum Falcons and a Rim Rock Lil Moe. When I put them on my pedalboard recently after a long hiatus I was underwhelmed. That's what I was talking about. Maybe there is something when playing them in a band situation at high volumes but the other day I wasn't feeling it.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

player99 said:


> I have 2 Aluminum Falcons and a Rim Rock Lil Moe. When I put them on my pedalboard recently after a long hiatus I was underwhelmed. That's what I was talking about. Maybe there is something when playing them in a band situation at high volumes but the other day I wasn't feeling it.


The V1 version of the Falcon was one of my favourite klones. Any idea what version you have?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

player99 said:


> ......... Maybe there is something when playing them in a band situation at high volumes.


That's been my view of it.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

davetcan said:


> The V1 version of the Falcon was one of my favourite klones. Any idea what version you have?


V2 it's a little tastier than the Lil Mo.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

If you can afford it and it makes you happy, to own an overpriced pedal ... go for it.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Adcandour said:


> People who have the cash are just renting them for pretty much $0/month.
> 
> Buy for $2k, sell for $2k....$0
> 
> ...


Its the guitar equivalent to the Rolex Submariner


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Diablo said:


> Its the guitar equivalent to the Rolex Submariner


Exactly. An acquaintance and his brother do it with cars. One of them bought some super rare Porsche and was on a waiting list for 2 years and when it came in, he sold it back to the dealership after driving it around for a couple of months and made a profit.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

bluehugh2 said:


> View attachment 339581
> 
> I had a real Klon early on, a KTR recently (which Bill says sounds exactly like the original...)
> But I have 2 of these ... both under $400 CAD... playing the real Klon game is like coin collecting/trading. And some folks like to do that.



Say what you will about the price of the originals, but to me what is completely whack is paying more than $200 for a Klon*e*. I've built one; they don't cost that much to make and its a copy so there's no R&D to amoritize over the production run. That's the real profiteering IMHO.

That said if anyone needs some D9E diodes - I'll sell you matched pairs for $100 a pop ;P (to be clear just kidding ... and I'd like to think I'm not a complete dick and you can get them cheaper but beware of fakes, especially on ebay)


----------



## bluehugh2 (Mar 10, 2006)

Actually, the Ceriatone Centuras are $330 cad at Electric Mojo... and while the circuit can be copied in a rudimentary pedal, the Centura has the exact housing, exact cosmetics, down to small details... so considering what boutique pedals can cost - sometimes justified, but often not, I consider the Ceriatone to be good value.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Klon Centaur Professional Overdrive (Horsie) | Reverb


The legend of the Klon Centaur, which debuted in the mid-'90s, has taken on a life of its own as one of the most collectable effects pedals of all time. Its ground-breaking transparent overdrive circuit, its use by such players as John Mayer, Nels Cline and Joe Perry (to name just a few) and its ...




reverb.com






5k isn’t that bad in comparison.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

RBlakeney said:


> Klon Centaur Professional Overdrive (Horsie) | Reverb
> 
> 
> The legend of the Klon Centaur, which debuted in the mid-'90s, has taken on a life of its own as one of the most collectable effects pedals of all time. Its ground-breaking transparent overdrive circuit, its use by such players as John Mayer, Nels Cline and Joe Perry (to name just a few) and its ...
> ...


Funny thing about that is he didn’t even know what he had until I told him! Haha


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

RBlakeney said:


> Klon Centaur Professional Overdrive (Horsie) | Reverb
> 
> 
> The legend of the Klon Centaur, which debuted in the mid-'90s, has taken on a life of its own as one of the most collectable effects pedals of all time. Its ground-breaking transparent overdrive circuit, its use by such players as John Mayer, Nels Cline and Joe Perry (to name just a few) and its ...
> ...


I like that it’s predicted to sell soon. 35 people have it in their cart, they’ll all contribute and share it. Each one of them will get it for two days of the week.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

RBlakeney said:


> Klon Centaur Professional Overdrive (Horsie) | Reverb
> 
> 
> The legend of the Klon Centaur, which debuted in the mid-'90s, has taken on a life of its own as one of the most collectable effects pedals of all time. Its ground-breaking transparent overdrive circuit, its use by such players as John Mayer, Nels Cline and Joe Perry (to name just a few) and its ...
> ...


In gratitude for suggesting elements of the design, Joel Korte of Chase Bliss sent me one of the Condor pedals. The box indicated it was production #00001. I thought it was a gag, and contacted Joel to both thank him and inquire as to the legitimacy of the numbering. Joel said that when he worked for Zachary Vex, he noticed Zach would always take the first few produced of any pedal and set them aside. When he asked Zach why, Zach told him that perhaps the first ones would be worth some money one day. So, as a lovely gesture of gratitude he sent me #00001. I don't expect the Condor will ever attain the cult status of the Klon Centaur, but it's nice to know I have the first one in case it ever does. And since his parents stopped making the lovely wooden boxes for Chase Bliss Pedals, having the box has sentimental value. But I suppose it's different to have the first one off the line, as it comes off the line, versus actively pursuing and bidding on the first one, years later, for the status of having it.


----------

